# Quality Recordings? (Steiner, Korngold, et al)



## BenG (Aug 18, 2020)

Does anyone have a good resource of high-quality (preferably modern) recordings of the works of Max Steiner, Erich Korngold, Miklos Rozsa, Alfred Newman, Franz Waxman, etc.?


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 18, 2020)

I would look at Tribute Film Classics for re-recordings by these composers.

The Adventures of Robin and Sea Hawk are complete recordings of the Korngold scores and are terrific

Also, Utah Symphony feature some amazing compact re recordings of the Korngold scores:





For Steiner, Charles Gerhardt is also one of the finest interpreters.


----------



## BenG (Aug 18, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> I would look at Tribute Film Classics for re-recordings by these composers.
> 
> The Adventures of Robin and Sea Hawk are complete recordings of the Korngold scores and are terrific
> 
> ...



These are great!! Thank you so much @dcoscina!!


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 18, 2020)

Charles Gerhardt on Korngold for sure.


----------



## Stringtree (Aug 18, 2020)

Yay. Thank you for bringing this to the fore. Cool.


----------



## Rory (Aug 18, 2020)

There’s no shortage of recordings of some of these composers. Try a search at Presto Music. Input Korngold and you’ll get a_ lot_ of hits for both CDs and downloads.

Here's just one: _Previn Conducts Korngold_, London Symphony Orchestra, Deutsche Grammophon. It even won a Grammy:


----------



## Scalms (Aug 18, 2020)

El Cid, great soundtrack by Rozsa. I just bought it from the website below, but haven't received it yet. To my ears on the previews it sounds like a modern, authentic re-recording, high quality.





__





El Cid | Tadlow Music






www.tadlowmusic.com


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 18, 2020)

Just a thought. In the orchestral world, quality recordings are certainly appreciated but _performances_ rule. A great performance of decent quality or even a poorer quality mono recording can be must-haves.

The Previn Korngold recordings mentioned above are examples of great performance and recording. The Gerhardt are great performances with a vintage 70’s sound that I don’t think should be missed. Which is why folks have numerous recordings of single works.


----------



## Rory (Aug 18, 2020)

If you want Charles Gerhardt, Sony has just reissued the 12 CDs that make up _Charles Gerhardt Conducts Classic Film Scores_ for the budget price of US$34. Composers and works are listed on the left side of the Presto Music screen capture below. For whatever reason, a CD quality download is three times more, at least from Presto.


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 18, 2020)

Rory said:


> If you want Charles Gerhardt, Sony has just reissued the 12 CDs that make up _Charles Gerhardt Conducts Classic Film Scores_ for the budget price of US$34. Composers and works are listed on the left side of the Presto Music screen capture below. For whatever reason, CD quality download is three times more, at least from Presto.



Thanks for the heads up! Grabbed that! Quite a steal for 12 CD’s of all those great scores.


----------



## BenG (Aug 19, 2020)

Scalms said:


> El Cid, great soundtrack by Rozsa. I just bought it from the website below, but haven't received it yet. To my ears on the previews it sounds like a modern, authentic re-recording, high quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!! These are absolutely amazing recordings!! Great find


----------



## BenG (Aug 19, 2020)

Rory said:


> If you want Charles Gerhardt, Sony has just reissued the 12 CDs that make up _Charles Gerhardt Conducts Classic Film Scores_ for the budget price of US$34. Composers and works are listed on the left side of the Presto Music screen capture below. For whatever reason, CD quality download is three times more, at least from Presto.



Ah, this is great but do not own a CD player!! Are the downloads really more money?!


----------



## sndmarks (Aug 19, 2020)

BenG said:


> Ah, this is great but do not own a CD player!! Are the downloads really more money?!



One of the best things I've done lately is pick up a good CD player for the studio (CL under $100). So nice to be able to listen without having to fire up the rig, especially when working on wiring and stuff.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Aug 19, 2020)

Australian Eloquence have a nice 2-disc version of Previn's Korngold recordings. One disc is film music and the other consists of concert works.









Korngold: Symphony, Violin Concerto & Film Music


Korngold: Symphony, Violin Concerto & Film Music. Eloquence: ELQ4823438. Buy 2 CDs online. Gil Shaham (violin) London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Aug 19, 2020)

BenG said:


> Ah, this is great but do not own a CD player!! Are the downloads really more money?!


Do you have a CD drive in a computer to rip the tracks?


----------



## BenG (Aug 19, 2020)

rhizomusicosmos said:


> Do you have a CD drive in a computer to rip the tracks?



Unfortunately, none of my computers have any drives.


----------



## Henu (Aug 19, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Also, Utah Symphony feature some amazing compact re recordings of the Korngold scores:



That Sea Hawk particularly is so good it's making me jump up and down from excitement every time the overture starts. That album is perfect in _all_ categories if you ask me.

Also, thanks for the tip on Robin Hood- I've been listening to the old mono versions of it because I hadn't find that re-recording earlier. :D I watched that movie as a kid pretty much endlessly, and love the score.


----------



## BenG (Aug 20, 2020)

Found some of these recordings online and the key was searching by ensemble/conductor! Truly amazing stuff and thank you so much to everyone for the help!!


----------

